# New group:



## Muppet (Jun 5, 2009)

To all medical types and those who yearn to learn, I have created a group, named............... You guessed it: MEDICAL. It's for education and stuff. All are welcome to join, especially the med. types. Looking forward to seeing you there and no approval neccessary, just join.

Disclaimer: Please no questions about your jock rash as we are not intrestered or able to form answers w/o a proper exam.:)

http://www.shadowspear.com/vb/group.php?groupid=19

F.M.


----------



## Nasty (Jun 5, 2009)

Firemedic said:


> To all medical types and those who yearn to learn, I have created a group, named............... You guessed it: MEDICAL. It's for education and stuff. All are welcome to join, especially the med. types. Looking forward to seeing you there and no approval neccessary, just join.
> 
> *Disclaimer: Please no questions about your jock rash as we are not intrestered or able to form answers w/o a proper exam.:)*
> 
> F.M.



And thats an exam I DO NOT want to do!


----------



## Muppet (Jun 5, 2009)

Nasty said:


> And thats an exam I DO NOT want to do!




I agree. You in?

F.M.


----------



## Nasty (Jun 5, 2009)

You bet!


----------

